# 1984 Maxima Wagon issues...



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Car was running great one day, I went to stop and put gas in her. Tried to start it up and she barely gets enough RPM to put her in drive and move. It will start if I floor it and hold it there. To keep it running, it wont idle, so I have to gas it alot to keep the rpm up. Also when you give it gas, there is a definite bog and no response at all. Its a VG30 motor. Already had a recent tuneup 2,000 mi ago. It has been known to overheat alot. Had a new radiator installed and still did it. I'm thinking about the thermostat for that, but not my main issue. What does the running issue sound like to you all? any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

is it spitting out white smoke when it does run?

You didn't put in fuel out of a green pump handle, did you? 

sounds to me like you got some bad gas..... call the station where you filled up and ask the manager if they've had any other complaints..
I had a customer with the exact same symptoms you did.. turned out the idjit truck driver that delivered the fuel filled their 87 octane tank with deisel and didn't tell anyone about it.. they had about 100 cars fill up with a mix of 87 and deisel before they figured it out and shut it off.. ouchie...

Shell ended up paying for me to pump the tank dry, clean it, flush the lines, replace the fuel pump and filter, injector cleaner, and several tanks of Mobil 1 93 octane until it ran perfectly again.

so that's my guess on it. good luck.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Thats pretty interesting. That was about the time when they had the issues with the companies with water in the gas, and engines were blowing pistons up. Thanks very much, I will clean all that out and try it.


----------



## shock211 (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm thinking a possible air problem. Check for vaccum leaks and make sure the MAF is getting power.


----------

